# Zero Tolerance has left San Francisco



## J36ZT (May 18, 2008)

Yes, it's true! Zero Tolerance really has left San Francisco Bay. The inevitable finally happened several days ago!

I found crew by posting on Latitude 38. After a couple days of seatrials, we set off from Vallejo to anchor for the night in Clipper Cove off of Treasure Island. In the morning, we set sail south. After discovering the charts outside of the bay had been deleted from my GPS, we headed for Half Moon Bay...almost running aground on the reef. We were able to make it to Monterey the following day using my back-up GPS connected to the computer. West Marine sold us a new GPSmap76Cx and we were in Monterey for two nights. We started out sailing from Monterey with the intention of making it to Port San Luis. After discovering our VMG wasn't good with all sails up, we decided to start motoring south. Since we were now making great progress, we changed plans to go directly to Santa Barbara. It took us somewhere around 34 hours to make it, but we did.

Things I've learned so far...

1) I got very lucky and couldn't ask for a better crew.
2) When you motor-sail through a patch of sea grass, it'll clean your hull while it's fouling your prop. Check prop afterward even if you think all is OK.
3) Have a back-up GPS and use it when the primary fails.
4) Having the wind directly off your stern can be as bad as having it directly off your bow, especially if it's not very strong.
5) Carry spare belts and impellers. I was lucky enough to have a spare impeller belt 7.5 miles from Santa Barbara.
6) Having BoatUS is peace of mind.
7) Gori makes very good props, and North Sails makes very good Jibs.
8) My fuel load is good for over 300 nautical miles.
9) Oil slicks between Point Conception and Santa Barbara are apparently "natural."

So, if you're south of me and you see an old J/36 with "Zero Tolerance" written on the sides, don't be afraid to say "Hi."

Fair winds & Following Seas,

Marshall
Skipper, J/36 S/V Zero Tolerance


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Bon Voyage!! What's the final destination??


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Please acquire a set of paper charts AND MAINTAIN A RUNNING PLOT ON THEM.

Remember it is not IF a piece of electronic equipement will fail but WHEN.

Also lightning strikes, flat batteries and the GPS system can go off, all mean that you are clueless to your position. 

Fair winds.


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

TQA said:


> Please acquire a set of paper charts AND MAINTAIN A RUNNING PLOT ON THEM.
> 
> Remember it is not IF a piece of electronic equipement will fail but WHEN.
> 
> ...


You didn't say how much "outside" experience yuo have, but If you "just missed the reef" you used up a WHOLE lot of your luck inventory. "Sea grass"?, Eel grass or kelp? If kelp, it can signify that you are getting into shallower water. As above, use your charts and improve your chances of staying alive, just a thought .

Dabnis


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

dabnis said:


> You didn't say how much "outside" experience yuo have, but If you "just missed the reef" you used up a WHOLE lot of your luck inventory. "Sea grass"?, Eel grass or kelp? If kelp, it can signify that you are getting into shallower water. As above, use your charts and improve your chances of staying alive, just a thought .
> 
> Dabnis


J3,

Forgot I had this link to downloadable NOAA charts. you should be able to save them on your computer for later viewing:

Pacific Coast NOAA Nautical Charts

Also thought you might be interested in these, real time ocean conditions and NOAA ocean forecasts, just type in your location:

Northern California NOAA/CDIP Buoy Data

Marine Forecast for Latitude 39.66°N and Longitude 124.52°W

My apologies if you already have all this, hope you have a good trip, where ever you are headed.

Dabnis


----------



## J36ZT (May 18, 2008)

Final destination is Florida.

Still in Santa Barbara as the weather is predicted to be nasty today. I have charts and can hook up a GPS to the computer while using the TV as an extra monitor. When I discovered the GPS charts deleted, we were already seeing harbor enterance markers. I know now to trust my instincts and break out some form of charts when entering any harbor. I hadn't studied Half Moon Bay closely enough as we were not planning on stopping there.

What we ran over was likely eelgrass. We were in 150+ feet of water at the time, and it was floating just below the surface in a large tangled ball 30+ feet in diameter. Fastbottoms will be happy to hear I can not recommend running over eelgrass as a way to clean your hull.

Next stop Ventura tomorrow.

Fair winds & Following seas,

Marshall


----------



## AdamLein (Nov 6, 2007)

Well I must say I'm jealous. You can add to my envy by posting photos.


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

J36ZT said:


> Final destination is Florida.
> 
> Still in Santa Barbara as the weather is predicted to be nasty today. I have charts and can hook up a GPS to the computer while using the TV as an extra monitor. When I discovered the GPS charts deleted, we were already seeing harbor enterance markers. I know now to trust my instincts and break out some form of charts when entering any harbor. I hadn't studied Half Moon Bay closely enough as we were not planning on stopping there.
> 
> ...


Ah yes, Eel Grass, we used to run into big globs of it while commercial salmon trolling, a giant pain in the neck!! At least you were in deep water. Florida!!, a long way to go. Perhaps you could start a blog or post here from time to time, with pictures? Thanks for the reply.

Dabnis


----------



## J36ZT (May 18, 2008)

*ZT Adventures*

It's worse than initially reported... Zero Tolerance has left the State of California. In fact, rumor is Zero Tolerance has even left the country.

We got caught in Santa Ana winds leaving Two-Harbors and keel-planted into a patch of kelp. In 2500' of water, 6' seas, and 15+knots of wind I put on a 3mil wetsuit, mask, and fins; and went below to clear the prop.

Two days ago, we got caught again in Santa Ana winds 20+miles from Ensenada. It was one very scarry night. We even radioed to try to find out if there was a port closer than Ensenada. Nobody answered except for the US Coast Guard. We also had a powerboat tailing us at the time (don't know intents). Anyway, seas were 12'+ breaking waves very close together, winds 35+knots. Boat was rocking so violently the engine began to suck air although we had more than 3/8 of a tank.

I have to say the US Coast Guard did an excellent job on the radio. They requested we contact them every 30-minutes, which we did. It was indeed comforting to know that they were there and would have sent out Search & Rescue had we needed them. The reason we radioed was because we thought there might be a port closer than Ensenada which was not showing on charts nor GPS and not because we thought we'd need rescueing. However, I'm very glad they tracked our progress.

I've been sending out e-mails of Zero Tolerance's adventures when I can. If you'd like to be included, e-mail me at "[email protected]"

Fair winds & Following seas,

S/V Zero Tolerance


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

Marshall,

Never a dull moment!!, sometimes boring is not so bad. Glad you got it sorted out. Posts and pictures here would be appreciated. Thanks for the update.

Dabnis


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Sucking air? A gravity feeding day tank could prevent engine stoppage just outside the breakwater.Helps with bleeding too. Gets filled by injector return and t'eed into fuel manifold when you most need it.


----------



## sailordave (Jun 26, 2001)

Faster said:


> Bon Voyage!! What's the *final destination*??


Same one as everyone else!


----------



## rlonzo (Oct 30, 2002)

Hi Marshall,

Haven't seen you on the way down to Panama. Just wondering where you at and if we will hook up somewhere.

Rick and Deena
S/V Talaria


----------

